# E46 Antenna Upgrade?



## zoofa (Dec 11, 2004)

So having purchased a new '05 325Ci, I've been noticing that radio reception is kinda weak compared to my old car. Anyone know of good radio (not satellite) antennas that I can install to improve my reception? Rather not drill holes for an external if possible. All that pretty sheet metal.... 

And yes, I should be listening to all-digital something or other anyway, but I need my NPR...


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

*Radioactive*

I'm assuming you have a rear-window antenna, as I do. AM reception is poor on these buggers. FM is decent enough for me. I may upgrade to a BMW whip antenna thats made for convertibles. I don't know of any other way to upgrade the signal quality. Good luck!


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

It`s not just an antenna problem....the quality of FM receivers has been going steadily downhill for a long time now, a direct result of the exploding popularity of CD-changers, MP3 players, Ipods, etc.....the days of the legendary Blaupunkts, Clarions, Alpines, Pioneers, ad infinitum, are long gone...

Regards,
Bob


----------

